# Processed



## sleeps723 (Sep 10, 2006)

Finally processed and only harvested 2.5 gallons. Worst in my eight years.


----------



## Andrei (Jul 9, 2013)

Now depends from how many hives.


----------



## sleeps723 (Sep 10, 2006)

7 hives total


----------

